# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  O Fumaças em acção

## José Alves

Olá, boas a todos  :Olá:  

Pois é o Fumaças é o cognome que demos ao nosso gerador para recolha de água..... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Hoje, foi dia de nos juntar-mos e ir à água ao Cabo Raso. Diga-se em abono da verdade que se não tivesse-mos este equipamento, voltaríamos para trás derivado ás condições do mar. :yb665:   :EEK!:   :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:  

Mas lá colocamos a bomba de emersão num buraco a onde a água tem qualidade não lhe chegando a escuma (dica do nosso amigo João Monteiro.. :SbOk:  ) e lá bombeamos nada mais nada menos que 600 litros em apenas 30 minutos......tempo sufeciente para uns dedos de conversa e diversão como ponderam ver nas fotos abaixo:...... :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Vitoria: 



aqui o grupo na sua tarefa e outros na converseta.... :yb624:  


O Marcos no sem melhor. Poderá-se notar com a delicadeza com que segura a ponta da mangueira.... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :SbOk:  


O local da colecta, a mais de 20 metros a onde encontravam-se os bidões.


Pormenor do caudal da água 


O equipamento utilizado, bomba eléctrica de 7500L/H e gerador a gasolina de 850W.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Enfim...só me aprás dizer que quem corre por gosto não cansa. :yb624:  
Ó Rogerio,no futuro temos que comprar uma bomba daquelas,já viste a diferença de "qualidade de vida"?... :SbSourire:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Enfim...só me aprás dizer que quem corre por gosto não cansa. 
> Ó Rogerio,no futuro temos que comprar uma bomba daquelas,já viste a diferença de "qualidade de vida"?...


Uma idea.

Esta semana vi num programa televisivo que os alemães têm um número de telefone para onde ligam a dizer qual o destino que pretendem e existe uma base de dados onde constam pessoas com carro que vão fazer o mesmo tragecto e nos levam dividindo a gasolina, deste modo a viagem é mais barata, há menos carros e poluição etc.

Porque não arranjar uns quantos grupos que partilhem o equipamento entre eles e as despesas da aquisição e manutenção dos mesmos.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá, boas a todos  
> 
> 
> O Marcos no sem melhor. Poderá-se notar com a delicadeza com que segura a ponta da mangueira....    
> .


ò sr. Alves essa da mangueira foi alguma inderecta? ou tas com ciumes de nao ter sido tu a pegar nela :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  , nao tenho culpa que tavas como fotografo....deixa la para proxima seguras tu na mangeuira :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 
Mais uma coisa na foto se ve o paulo de joelhos a minha frente que tara ele pensar?

----------


## José Alves

> Porque não arranjar uns quantos grupos que partilhem o equipamento entre eles e as despesas da aquisição e manutenção dos mesmos.


Boas, Miguel,  :Olá:  

Como deves ter reparado a primeira frase do texto é a seguinte:




> Pois é o Fumaças é o cognome que demos ao nosso gerador para recolha de água.....


Ou seja é nosso, não meu.... :Coradoeolhos:   foi comprado a mielas. Desempenhou a sua tarefa na perfeição, colectando água para quatro aquários. :SbSourire2:   :Vitoria:

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

eu hoje tb fui recolher agua e é escusado dizer que apanhei uma molha daquelas posso ir convosco da proxima vez que la forem? :yb677:

----------


## Rui Monge

O Fumaças está a ficar famoso!!!!!   :Palmas:   :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas  :Olá:  

grande fumaças até gripado dá gosto de ir recolher água graças ao mesmo pois é alves já viste que bem que o marcos pega na mangueira  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  marcos não te metas comigo pah sem comentarios  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  abraços a todos os presentes  :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> boas  
> 
> grande fumaças até gripado dá gosto de ir recolher água graças ao mesmo pois é alves já viste que bem que o marcos pega na mangueira    marcos não te metas comigo pah sem comentarios    abraços a todos os presentes


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Sim eu sei andas doentinho melhor nao me meter ctg, mas cuidado com essas posiçoes :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Ingo Barao

bem... voces deveriam era de ver-me a encher 70 garrafoes de 5litros mais dois de 25. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
mas foi o mais facil que arranjei para carregar para um 4º andar sem elevador :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  é o meu ginasio :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
no outro dia estava a ver que tinha de descargar o carro para  o conseguir tirar de la o carro  :EEK!:   :yb624:  
mas  :yb668:   aconcelho este metodo :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rute Pitadas

Olá, como moro aqui perto dava jeito conhecer o fumaças :SbSourire:   a ultima molha não foi bonita de se ver :Whistle:   Quando forem...

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola Rute
Questoma-mos ir de 3 em 3 semanas :SbOk:

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

tb quero ir posso??? :yb663:

----------


## José Alves

Olá, Boas a todos.  :Olá:  

Depois de uma reunião com os proprietários dos 'Fumaças'  :yb624:   :yb624:  .....foi decidido o seguinte :SbSourire:  

O 'Fumaças' não importa-se de colectar água para outros membros o qual não contribuíram inicialmente para a sua aquisição.

O 'Fumaças', não trabalha à borla, como tal gosta de ser alimentado para além do tempo que leva a extrair a líquido precioso para os nossos aquários, mas isso ele disse-me que aguenta-se bem... :yb624:  

No entanto, o sitio a de onde se tem ido inicialmente colectar a água, deixa os nossos carros um pouco queixosos, derivado à irregularidade do terreno..... O qual optamos por fazermos uma prospecção à costa na área do Cabo Raso a onde poderemos extrair o precioso liquido salgado, sem as nossas viaturas se queixarem.

O que poderemos fazer em prol dos nossos amigos extractores deste precioso líquido para os os nossos aquários é depois de optarmos por um local ideal, para a colecta, na véspera colocarmos aqui a informação da colecta e o local e hora a onde será efectuada. Depois quem quiser apareça e alimente o 'o Fumaças' que ele gosta. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá, Boas a todos.  
> 
> Depois de uma reunião com os própriatários dos 'Fumaças'   .....foi dicidido o seguinte: 
> 
> O 'Fumaças' não importa-se de colectar água para outros menbros o qual não contribuiram inicialmente para a sua aquisição.
> 
> O 'Fumaças', não trabalha á borla, como tal gosta de ser alimentado para alem do tempo que leva a estrair a liquido precioso para os nossos aquarios, mas isso ele disse-me que aguenta-se bem... 
> 
> No entanto, o sitio a de onde se tem ido inicilmente colectar a água, deixa os nossos carros um pouco queixosos, derivado ao ireluladidade do terreno..... o qual optamos por fazermos uma prospeção á costa na area do Cabo Raso a onde poderemos estrair o precioso liquido salgado, sem as nossas  viuaturas se queixarem.
> ...



 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  So para salientar a mestura para o fumegas tem que ter mais oleo senao deixa de ser o nosso fumegas :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## José Alves

:yb624:   :yb624:  Pois lá isso é verdade.....o gajo mais parece um índio das Américas a fazer sinais de fumo  :yb624:   :yb624:  ...mas também seja dita ele não admite (segundo disse-me sussurrando...só quer a ti a segurar a ponta da mangueira) qualquer um a segurar a sua extremidade...senão diminui o caudal... :yb624:   :SbOk5:   :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Pois lá isso é verdade.....o gajo mais parece um índio das Américas a fazer sinais de fumo   ...mas também seja dita ele não admite (segundo disse-me sussurrando...só quer a ti a segurar a ponta da mangueira) qualquer um a segurar a sua extremidade...senão diminui o caudal...


tas bonito tas, vai sussurando com ele que eu amanha sussuro ctg :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  e com pau de marmeleiro.....vai ser o guarda costas contra patrao :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  sabes bem como é o meu tratamento :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## José Alves

> tas bonito tas, vai sessurando com ele que eu amanha sussuro ctg   e com pau de marmeleiro.....vai ser o guarda costas contra patrao  sabes bem como é o meu tratamento


Olha lá...... cuidado como caudal......ainda vais, por este andar ter que sugar na ponta da mangueira.... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e olha que se aparecerem muitos...ve a quantidae de chupadelas que vais fazer.... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olha lá...... cuidado como caudal......ainda vais, por este andar ter que sugar na ponta da mangueira....    e olha que se aparecerem muitos...ve a quantidae de chupadelas que vais fazer....


Ó Alves aquilo é o fomegas nao é uma mangueira de fazer mudas em casa nao precisa de levar xupadela :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## José Alves

> Ó Alves aquilo é o fomegas nao é uma mangueira de fazer mudas em casa nao precisa de levar xupadela


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> 


já agora qto custou esta dupla?

----------


## José Alves

> já agora qto custou esta dupla?


Esta tripla, porque a mangueira de 20m tambem tem o seu preço.....170

----------


## João Castelo

> Olá, Boas a todos.  
> 
> Depois de uma reunião com os proprietários dos 'Fumaças'   .....foi decidido o seguinte 
> 
> O que poderemos fazer em prol dos nossos amigos extractores deste precioso líquido para os os nossos aquários é depois de optarmos por um local ideal, para a colecta, na véspera colocarmos aqui a informação da colecta e o local e hora a onde será efectuada. Depois quem quiser apareça e alimente o 'o Fumaças' que ele gosta.


Proposta mais razoável não podia haver .

JC

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

Por mim acho que esta mto bem e nao me emporto de dar algo para aajuda de custas anteriores de aquisição pois a vida esta dificil pra todos...
Como disse por mim tudo bem e no que puder ajudar estou ao vosso dispor  :Olá:

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

grande fumaças perfiro lhe pagar 2 ou 3 euros do que andar a carregar balde a balde coitadinhas das minhas costas já estou velho para estas andanças já sabes grande alves conta comigo  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  bem mas não podendo deichar passar e se o marcos for pq ele é que te estilo para segurar na mangueira  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

abraços a todos  :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> grande fumaças perfiro lhe pagar 2 ou 3 euros do que andar a carregar balde a balde coitadinhas das minhas costas já estou velho para estas andanças já sabes grande alves conta comigo    bem mas não podendo deichar passar e se o marcos for pq ele é que te estilo para segurar na mangueira    
> 
> abraços a todos


Sr. Paulo j. Simoes ja reparei que é meu vizinho, mas parece que nao o conheço de nenhum lado para tar com esse raparo nao axa? :yb665:   :yb665:  mas é sempre bem vindo ao grupo :SbOk2:

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas pessoal 


lol sr marcos bem que me lembro que comesou com essas boquinhas foi o sr por isso fica desde já avisado que é melhor parar com esse seu vocabulario ok não gosto muito de entrar em grupos quero mesmo é o serviço ai do fumaças para não ter trabalho na colheita da agua para o meu aqua  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


abraços

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> boas pessoal 
> 
> 
> lol sr marcos bem que me lembro que comesou com essas boquinhas foi o sr por isso fica desde já avisado que é melhor parar com esse seu vocabulario ok não gosto muito de entrar em grupos quero mesmo é o serviço ai do fumaças para não ter trabalho na colheita da agua para o meu aqua    
> 
> 
> abraços


O sr. entao lhe digo ja que nao permetirei a sua entrada mais no nosso grupo leva uma mangeuira e xupe :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> O sr. entao lhe digo ja que nao permetirei a sua entrada mais no nosso grupo leva uma mangeuira e xupe



BOas...

Eu não costumo, (pelo menos tento) mandar bocas... mas Marcos estiveste em grande, esta está linda!!!! Desculpem os intervenientes...  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> BOas...
> 
> Eu não costumo, (pelo menos tento) mandar bocas... mas Marcos estiveste em grande, esta está linda!!!! Desculpem os intervenientes...


Boas Jose
Engraçado é que somos amigos e ferquentamos a casa um do outro :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola ola
se nao houver problema, gostava de me juntar a voces numa proxima recolha de agua :SbSourire:   :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:  
nao sei como funciona esse gerador (ja vi que e a gosolina) mas se for a gasolina nao me importo de pagar a gota :SbOk3:  
se for a bateria é pior...  o meu carro é velho e ainda "morre na praia" :yb624:  
acho que ja tenho um grande castigo em carregar 70 garrafoes de 5L e dois de 25 para um 4° andar pelas escadas  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!: 
isso era  mesmo uma grande ajuda.
aguardo resposta dos proprietarios :SbSourire2:  
abraco a todos
ingo barao

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> ola ola
> se nao houver problema, gostava de me juntar a voces numa proxima recolha de agua    
> nao sei como funciona esse gerador (ja vi que e a gosolina) mas se for a gasolina nao me importo de pagar a gota 
> se for a bateria é pior...  o meu carro é velho e ainda "morre na praia" 
> acho que ja tenho um grande castigo em carregar 70 garrafoes de 5L e dois de 25 para um 4° andar pelas escadas   
> isso era  mesmo uma grande ajuda.
> aguardo resposta dos proprietarios 
> abraco a todos
> ingo barao


concertesa que podes a ideia e ter la muita malta e conviver um pouco, o gerador é a gasolina " mestura" :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

Posso-me juntar à recolha também?  :Smile:  Estou a precisar de uns litritos de água salgada, troco por uns litros de gasoil  :Smile: 

Tenho um contentor de 125L, sempre ajuda!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas Jose
> Engraçado é que somos amigos e ferquentamos a casa um do outro


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Por este andar vamos alugar uma camioneta para a escurçao :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas  :Olá:  

sr marcos continua com o seu vecabulario mas já lhe fica dito aqui que já não sei quem é que vai xupar primeiro  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
secalhar o sr veja lá coloquece lá em sentido com um dos seus sopriores os erarquia ainda se usa ou será que não  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  veja lá se antes da sua recolha á garagem ainda tem que fazer muitos kilomtros para ter agua é bom que o nosso dialgo fique por aqui para não se agravar mais em seu beneficio 


abraços  :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> boas  
> 
> sr marcos continua com o seu vecabulario mas já lhe fica dito aqui que já não sei quem é que vai xupar primeiro    
> secalhar o sr veja lá coloquece lá em sentido com um dos seus sopriores os erarquia ainda se usa ou será que não    veja lá se antes da sua recolha á garagem ainda tem que fazer muitos kilomtros para ter agua é bom que o nosso dialgo fique por aqui para não se agravar mais em seu beneficio 
> 
> 
> abraços


Como Ja referi o sr vai a agua e depois so tem que me dar e mais nada, quando falta o meu cabo raso é a sua garagem por isso se deixe de converça da treta e va mas é voce xupar na mangueira e buscar agua para mim :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

> Como Ja referi o sr vai a agua e depois so tem que me dar e mais nada, quando falta o meu cabo raso é a sua garagem por isso se deixe de converça da treta e va mas é voce xupar na mangueira e buscar agua para mim



sr marcos na minha garagem que eu saiba quem manda sou eu ok agora quem chupa é que eu já não sei pq eu na minha garagem como o sr referio a agua é minha vou recolhela ao cabo raso para que o senhor não tenha que ter trabalho mas quem chupa para não ter que ir mais longe vou deixar aqui ao criterio de cada um que pense o que quiser  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> sr marcos na minha garagem que eu saiba quem manda sou eu ok agora quem chupa é que eu já não sei pq eu na minha garagem como o sr referio a agua é minha vou recolhela ao cabo raso para que o senhor não tenha que ter trabalho mas quem chupa para não ter que ir mais longe vou deixar aqui ao criterio de cada um que pense o que quiser


Xupa quem e que nao xupa eu nao serei, fui o que segurou na mangueria mais nada e se essa garagem fale-se ....................

----------


## José Alves

Olá, todos,  :Olá:  

Bem, hoje foi dia de fazermos uma prospecção à costa do Cabo Raso.
Depois de palmilharmos da Guia ao Guincho e derivado ao lancil que foram construindo ao logo da costa o que impossibilita o acesso ao mar, só optamos por dois sítios. Um deles é um pouco antes do Cabo da Roca (sentido Guia/Guincho), mas tem um contra, para captação da água terá que ser na maré cheia. 

O outro é no mesmo sítio, ou seja, na marisqueira junto ao Cabo a onde foi feita a colecta de água da última vez.

No entanto, achamos que se houve-se alguns voluntários e combinarmo-nos juntar e com algumas pás e boa vontade conseguiríamos tornar acessível o acesso que dá à zona de colecta de água pela entrada do Cabo Raso. 
A pergunta que ponho, é a seguinte:

*Quem esta interessado em perder uma manhã e endireitarmos o acesso para a colecta de agua, em beneficio de todos?*

Seria, bem mais fácil, o acesso pelo Cabo Raso... os carros não sofreriam tanto, e a colecta, seria bem mais agradável. Acabariam todos (quer com 'Fumaças' ou outro engenho qualquer), por beneficiar.

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas alves  :Pracima:  

podes contar comigo visto que o caminho cada vêz está pior desta ultima vêz que lá estive já senti isso no meu carro se para poupar em sal eu lá der cabo dele não me vale a pena fico em casa que poupo mais em ofecinas para o arranjar  :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

Mais um para dar ao cabedal.Contem comigo para endireitar o acesso que mais ou menos me desenrasco.

Chupar, chupar é que vamos deixar para quem sabe.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Mais um para dar ao cabedal.Contem comigo para endireitar o acesso que mais ou menos me desenrasco.
> 
> Chupar, chupar é que vamos deixar para quem sabe.
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> JC


Acho que esta do chupar, vai ser um futuro sketch do Gato Fedorento...  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Marcos, tens que criar uma empresa, tipo Marcos Produções (parecida com as Produções Fictícias!)...  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Ingo Barao

Um grande obrigado :yb677:  aos proprietarios do fumacas :tutasla:  

ofereco-me para ajudar a melhorar a estrada de acesso 


 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas: 

nao quero e ter de chupar nada

----------


## Rui Monge

Eu ofereço me para pegar numa pá e cavar o dia todo se for preciso (já estou habituado). 
Só preciso de boleia.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

Eu também posso dar uma mãozinha no que for preciso, num Domingo...

(excepto nessas coisas de chupar mangueiras e afins, não contem comigo  :Smile:  )


E acho que esta iniciativa pode ser muito útil no futuro, poder-se-ia combinar umas futuras sessões domingueiras de recolha de água como esta em que, se formos muitos, e por meia dúzia de euros a cada um de nós, individualmente, conseguimos poupar largas centenas em sal e obter uns milhares de litros de água, distribuidos por todos!

É só trazer boa vontade, e alguns €€ não só para a gasolina mas também para ir compensado o desgaste da "tripla" do amigo José Alves que não foi nada barata (fumaças+bomba+mangueira).

Todos temos a ganhar, e acaba por ser um momento de confraternização interessante!

Que acham (principalmente o amigo José Alves e os outros donos da referida tripla)?  :Smile:

----------


## Ingo Barao

rui... eu dou-te uma boleia.
quando for a colecta combinamos, mas fica descancado que eu levo-te.

ainda para mais queres ir cavar... :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

pelo que tenho visto, a estrada so precisa que se retirem de la uns calhaus que estao na entrada.
pelo menos e ai que tenho mais dificuldade em passar.
saudacoes
ingo barao

----------


## Ingo Barao

pelas minhas contas pretendem ir dia 17 de marco correcto??
abraco

----------


## Rui Monge

> rui... eu dou-te uma boleia.
> quando for a colecta combinamos, mas fica descancado que eu levo-te.
> 
> ainda para mais queres ir cavar...  
> 
> pelo que tenho visto, a estrada so precisa que se retirem de la uns calhaus que estao na entrada.
> pelo menos e ai que tenho mais dificuldade em passar.
> saudacoes
> ingo barao



Muito obrigado!  :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:  

Cumprimentos
Rui Monge

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

> pelas minhas contas pretendem ir dia 17 de marco correcto??
> abraco


boas ingo 


tudo aponta que será para domingo dia 11 mas o alves vai confirmar isso aqui com o pessoal 

abraços  :SbOk:

----------


## José Alves

Boas, amigos  :Olá:  

Então é assim| :Coradoeolhos:  

Dia 11 de Março (Domingo) ás 10 Horas da manhã é o ponto de encontro no Cabo Raso. :SbOk:   :SbSourire:  

Mediante o número de pessoas que possam aderir, será feito a colecta de água por dois elementos enquanto os restantes meteram mãos à obra de tornar o caminho mais acessível aos nossos carros. :yb665:   :SbOk5:   :SbSmileyBisous:   :SbSourire19:  
Outra situação é que em principio o 'Fumaças' deve estar com vontade de trabalhar, mas derivado a altura da colecta devera tirar por volta dos 1000/1500 L/H, assim sendo (isto contando com algum número de participantes),o enchimento será feito por ordem de chegada.

 :yb624:   :yb624:  Não se esqueçam de levar alguma coisita para dar de beber a dor.....é que água que serve para  :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson6:   :SbPoiss:   :SbRequin2:  não serve para matar a cede e repor os liquidos gastos no esforço.... :SbSourire:   :SbOk5:  

E muito importante, quem tiver umas pás uma picareta (baldes levamos) que diga que leva, porque vai fazer falta...

Apareçam e divirtam-se  :SbOk:   :SbOk5:

----------


## João Magano

E na eventualidade de aparecer alguma autoridade intrigada por tal concentração de elementos tão sofregos por água salgada, sempre podemos alegar que fazemos parte de uma acção concertada para salvação da praia da Caparica. 
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas, amigos  
> 
> Então é assim| 
> 
> Dia 11 de Março (Domingo) ás 10 Horas da manhã é o ponto de encontro no Cabo Raso.  
> 
> Mediante o número de pessoas que possam aderir, será feito a colecta de água por dois elementos enquanto os restantes meteram mãos à obra de tornar o caminho mais acessível aos nossos carros.    
> Outra situação é que em principio o 'Fumaças' deve estar com vontade de trabalhar, mas derivado a altura da colecta devera tirar por volta dos 1000/1500 L/H, assim sendo (isto contando com algum número de participantes),o enchimento será feito por ordem de chegada.
> 
> ...


Boas alves tu és mau :yb624:   :yb624:  so pensas no fumaças e entao em nos nao bebemos nada :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

> Boas alves tu és mau  so pensas no fumaças e entao em nos nao bebemos nada



boas 

então marcos deves pensar que vais para algum banquete não  :yb665:  leva mas é a pá  e a pica para trabalhares que a sede passa alias tens lá muita agua  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


abraços

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> boas 
> 
> então marcos deves pensar que vais para algum banquete não  leva mas é a pá  e a pica para trabalhares que a sede passa alias tens lá muita agua     
> 
> 
> abraços


Pois ai esta problema é que nao tenho pa so braços e pernas para trabalhar ja nao é mau :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Dean Mark Figueira

Boas terei todo o gosto em contribuir em  para o Fumaças como nunca usei agua natural queria começar ,contem comigo é só dizer as datas e hora .
Um Abraço a todos . :SbOk:

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola Dean
ja esta combinado:





> Boas, amigos  
> 
> Então é assim| 
> 
> Dia 11 de Março (Domingo) ás 10 Horas da manhã é o ponto de encontro no Cabo Raso.  
> 
> Mediante o número de pessoas que possam aderir, será feito a colecta de água por dois elementos enquanto os restantes meteram mãos à obra de tornar o caminho mais acessível aos nossos carros.    
> Outra situação é que em principio o 'Fumaças' deve estar com vontade de trabalhar, mas derivado a altura da colecta devera tirar por volta dos 1000/1500 L/H, assim sendo (isto contando com algum número de participantes),o enchimento será feito por ordem de chegada.
> 
> ...



aproveito para informar que nao tenho picaretas nem pas.

----------


## José Alves

Boas, :Olá:  

Agradecia, quem pode-se levar umas pás e quanto muito uma picareta que se prenuncia-se, visto não ser material que tenho. Baldes já arranjamos, falta mesmo o material em questão para podermos concretizarmos o fim que nos propomos. Se alguém tiver ou poder pedir emprestado a um amigo, era o ideal.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Amanhã vou buscar água.




> só optamos por dois sítios. Um deles é um pouco antes do Cabo da Roca (sentido Guia/Guincho), mas tem um contra, para captação da água terá que ser na maré cheia.


Desde há um ano para cá que tenho ido buscar água a este local...





O carro fica um pouco longe, mas é muito fácil de transportar a água devido ao pouco desnível. O ideal é mesmo com a maré cheia e com poucas ondas (o que nem sempre acontece). Tenho tido alguma sorte... Não será o local ideal ideal para o "fumaças" pela distância.

Estou disposto a ajudar no arranjo do acesso ao "nosso" local de recolha e consigo arranjar uma pá. No dia 11 lá estarei para fazer a minha recolha de 160 litros (que será como até agora, manual - faz bem ao corpo!!! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  ) .

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Castelo

> No dia 11 lá estarei para fazer a minha recolha de 160 litros (que será como até agora, manual - faz bem ao corpo!!!  ) .


Também não poderia estar mais de acordo.Atrevo-me até a dizer que faz bem ao corpo e à alma.

Um abraço e lá estaremos todos dia 11 para colectar agua, conhecer o famoso fumaças e fingir que percebemos de obras públicas .

JC

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam duas imagens do Google Earth para identificar os locais:



e o meu local de recolha mais em promenor...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

dia 11 la estamos a apanhar 25 lts para o meu pequeno penico

----------


## João Castelo

> dia 11 la estamos a apanhar 25 lts para o meu pequeno penico


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Hoje em converça com o Alves xegamos a conclusao que alguns membros levam material e nao diceram nada ainda, penso que seria bom os membros que levam material se prenunciasem.

----------


## José Alves

> Boas
> Hoje em converça com o Alves xegamos a conclusao que alguns membros levam material e nao diceram nada ainda, penso que seria bom os membros que levam material se prenunciasem.


Marcos... :Olá:  

Tu...... é mau mesmo :SbRequin2:  
Só queres por o pessoal a trabalhar.....mas também, verdade seja dita.....tu levas uma merendazinha e muitaaa..... :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  para os  cantoneiros,,,,, :Coradoeolhos:   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Oi Alves
Como ficou acordado eu sou o homem da mangueira nao da geleira :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## José Alves

> Oi Alves
> Como ficou acordado eu sou o homem da mangueira nao da geleira


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Há vícios, que por mais que tente-mos desencorajar os nossos amigos a não manter, eles persistem. Marcos :Admirado:  .....desisto :yb620:  .....ficas com a mangueira  :EEK!:  .....não quero ser um desmancha prazeres :yb668:  ..... :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Há vícios, que por mais que tente-mos desencorajar os nossos amigos a não manter, eles persistem. Marcos .....desisto .....ficas com a mangueira  .....não quero ser um desmancha prazeres .....



 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Alves tu ÈS MAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Castelo

Bom dia,

Lá estarei no domingo mas não tenho ferramentas.

JC

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

Eu afinal não devo poder ir no domingo...de qualquer modo, vou fazer um esforço.

Caso não possa, desejo uma boa colecta a todos. Não levem a água toda que ainda preciso para um destes fins-de-semana  :Smile: 

Edit: pensava que era sábado...a colecta é no domingo, eu é que ando baralhado  :Smile:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Não gostava de ser desmancha prazeres mas não posso deixar de vos propor um pensamento.

A zona em questão pretençe como sabem aos champalimões. já teve intredita e acabou por ser retirada a vedação pois os proprietarios não podem vedar o acesso ao mar. até aqui tudo fino.

O problema que vejo é o facto de irem para lá fazer "obras" numa propriedade que não é nossa (embora nós consideremos o NOSSO LOCAL de RECOLHA). 

tenham isso em conta. 
Desculpem mas tinha que dizer isto pois pode vir a ser um problema. ESPERO BEM QUE NÃO.

Abraço

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Não gostava de ser desmancha prazeres mas não posso deixar de vos propor um pensamento.
> 
> A zona em questão pretençe como sabem aos champalimões. já teve intredita e acabou por ser retirada a vedação pois os proprietarios não podem vedar o acesso ao mar. até aqui tudo fino.
> 
> O problema que vejo é o facto de irem para lá fazer "obras" numa propriedade que não é nossa (embora nós consideremos o NOSSO LOCAL de RECOLHA). 
> 
> tenham isso em conta. 
> Desculpem mas tinha que dizer isto pois pode vir a ser um problema. ESPERO BEM QUE NÃO.
> 
> Abraço


Espero que nao tenhamos esse tipo de problemas, mas como é um caminho publico vai na volta ainda cobramos pelo arranjo ao nosso amigo limoes :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## José Alves

Boas, Daniel  :Olá:  




> Não gostava de ser desmancha prazeres mas não posso deixar de vos propor um pensamento.
> 
> A zona em questão pretençe como sabem aos champalimões. já teve intredita e acabou por ser retirada a vedação pois os proprietarios não podem vedar o acesso ao mar. até aqui tudo fino.
> 
> O problema que vejo é o facto de irem para lá fazer "obras" numa propriedade que não é nossa (embora nós consideremos o NOSSO LOCAL de RECOLHA). 
> 
> tenham isso em conta. 
> Desculpem mas tinha que dizer isto pois pode vir a ser um problema. ESPERO BEM QUE NÃO.
> 
> Abraço


Obrigado, pela tua preocupação. :SbOk:   Mas as 'obras' só são para repormos as coisas como estavam dantes......mas como diz o outro  'bater não bate, ralhar não doi' :Coradoeolhos:  
Mas, se por acaso houve-se problemas sempre poderíamos reclamar como o nosso amigo João Magano referiu mais acima.... :SbSourire:  




> E na eventualidade de aparecer alguma autoridade intrigada por tal concentração de elementos tão sofregos por água salgada, sempre podemos alegar que fazemos parte de uma acção concertada para salvação da praia da Caparica.


Já agora, aproveito para não haver confusão que a recolha de água e a dita obra *é no dia 11 (Domingo) ás 10 horas,* e não amanhã como já alguem escreveu

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Caros  senhores,

Estou á já algum temo para me apresentar e colocar algumas fotos dos meus aquarios: 100*40*50; 80*40*40 e estou neste momento a encher o meu novo aquario de 200*60*60.

Espero em breve colocar detalhes completos de todos eles. Mas precisso ainda de algum tempo.

Tenho lido muito todos os temas e discussões que este forum apresenta....

Venho por este meio enviar a minha primeira mensagem e perguntar se posso juntar-me ao grupo a fim de recolher alguns litros e claro pagar para o consumo do fumaças.

Se por motivos de excesso de candidatos näo poder fazer a minha recolha irei na mesma a fim de colhecer pessoalmente muito dos membros deste forum que tanto me telhem ajudado destes ultimos 4 meses que tenho lido vossos comentários. A fim de esclarecer mais algumas duvidas.

Espero que não se emportem!!

Marco Nunes Carvalho

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Marco
Enquanto ouver gota no fumaças e enquanto ouver agua no mar nunca serao membros a mais :SbOk:

----------


## José Alves

Olá,  :Olá:  

Amanhã será dia do 'Fumaças' desempenhar mais uma vez a sua preciosa ajuda na colecta do precioso liquido, para os nossos aquarios. :SbOk:   :SbSourire: 
Portanto, quem quiser comparecer no Cabo Raso, junto a marisqueira do lado direito do farol, lá estaremos por volta das 10 horas.

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas 


do lado direito do farol  :SbSourire:  
lá estaremos  :SbOk:  

abraços

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> boas 
> 
> 
> do lado direito do farol  
> lá estaremos  
> 
> abraços


La estaremos se eu te levar, ainda nao pagaste a cota do fumaças :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

> La estaremos se eu te levar, ainda nao pagaste a cota do fumaças


boas 


pois é verdade que ainda não paguei mas nunca gostei de pagar primeiro gosto sempre de pagar depois do serviço  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e se começas com muitas tenho aqui 2 balditos para apanhares a agua para ti  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Meu pai tem uma carrinha de caixa aberta, vou leva-la.
Assim seria mais facil uma vez que enciamos os depositos de água para a carrinha e logo eu legava até aos vossos carros á beira da estrada.
Lá estarei ás 10 para as 10:00.

Marco Nunes Carvalho

----------


## José Alves

Olá,  :Olá:  

Pois é, meus amigos.  :yb624:  Muita gente corria pelas passadeiras, entre a Guia e Guincho, os carros paravam, tropeçavam nas pedaleiras das bicicletas, os olhares esgueiravam-se entre uma e outra passada e deveriam interrogar-se :yb665:   :yb665:  .....'será um novo desporto para aligeirar os músculos e o stress da semana que findou'. .....pensaram.... :Coradoeolhos:  
Ainda houve alguém, que nos intimidou pelas questiúnculas que por ali andam. :SbPoiss:   :SbPoiss:   :SbQuestion2:   Que alguém que usa de sobrenome coisa ligada ao 'XampanheLimões' :Prabaixo:   nos ofereceria umas férias prolongadas. :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:   :EEK!:  
Será possível  :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:  alguém intimidar um pelotão de bravos, que enfrenta as agruras e vicissitudes de tentar ter o seu próprio mar, que nem bons marinheiros :SbQuestion2:  .....não deve ser mesmo possível :SbOk5:  .....e para que conste aqui vai umas imagens, que são a prova disso mesmo. :SbSourire:  












Trabalho concluído, depois testado com os carros cheios do precioso liquido para os nossos aquários.....todos passaram...e prova superada... :SbOk5:  

Bem do nosso 'Fumaças'  :SbOk:  só poderei dizer que não coloco aqui fotos (ate porque não as tenho  :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSmileyBisous:  ), tal era a sofreguidão  com que todos queriam segurar na ponta da mangueira :EEK!:   :SbRireLarme2:  ......é que o tempo era escasso, tal era a perícia do 'Fumaças' em enchimento da vasilhame. Despachou ai uns (menbros) dez ( mais de uns 1000/l) eu pouco menos de nada  :SbBaiserProfilDroit:   :SbPoisson6:   :JmdALEnvers:  

O resto fui uma bela confraternização num café a volta de algumas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

[QUOTE=José Alves]
e deveriam interrogar-se :yb665:   :yb665:  .....'será um novo desporto para aligeirar os músculos e o stress da semana que findou'. .....pensaram.... :Coradoeolhos:  



 :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  
Ou isso ou aquela béla modalidade inventada por uns Espanhóis,desmantelár carros velhos á marretada. :yb624:   :yb624: 

PS-Ó Rogerio,meu grande aldrabão,disseste que ias lá e não apareces nas fotos,estavas éra no café e a malta a bulir. :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Alves
Entao as fotos do fumaças hoje nada, que era para tirar as teimas a comcorrencia que foi hoje " AO SEGURA NA MANGEUIRA" :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  como se ve hoje nas fotos me coube a pá para trabalhar na lavoura........perece que o desejo do SEGURA NA MANGEUIRA mudou de maos ja :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

Devida honra seja feita ao FUMAÇAS.

É discreto,trabalhador, não reclama e cumpre perfeitamenteb a sua função.

Merece, por isso, Quadro de Honra.

Relativamente ao resto há a salientar:

- Estrada recuperada - missão cumprida
- Colectar água - missão cumprida
- Brincar um pouco e conviver - missão cumprida
- Petiscar um pouco - missão falhada * - Soube a pouco

* Para repor esta falha torna-se necessario combinarmos para  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  e comer um petisco.

Ao fotógrafo - os meus parabens porque teve o bom senso de não colocar aquelas fotos em que estava um a trabalhar e oito a olhar , tipo fp. 

 :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Oi joao
Como sabes na proxima a petisco, sapateira e cerveja............

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas pessoal  :Pracima:  

há pois é ouve quem larga-se a ponta da mangueira para se agarrar há pazinha  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  mas como sempre em todos os trabalhos aparecem os parasitas :Prabaixo:  e como não podia faltar lá estava um  :yb665:   :yb665:  no fundo o que importa é que o trabalho foi  feito e os carros passam na boa  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   uma manhã de domingo bem passada sim senhor vale sempre a pena estes bocadinhos para falar-mos do que gostamos :SbPoisson9:   e mais uma vez o fumaças fez o seu dever mas na verdade é o que o nosso amigo joão escreveu no final soube a pouco :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :yb624:   fica para a outra vez que será já breve 

abraços a todos os presentes  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Da minha parte venho dar os parabens a todos vc´s,pela iniçiativa e convivio proporçionado uma vez mais entre membros,Gostei do que vi e tenho pena de nao ter estado presente,mas foi por razoes muito fortes,ao Alves o Capitao do barco um bem haja!!!!Estao todos de parabens sao uma equipa magnifica.

----------


## José Alves

> ...ao Alves o Capitao do barco um bem haja!!!!...


 :yb624:   :yb624:  Paulo, por acaso, sou filho da Escola (Armada Portuguesa), mas a pesar de ter navegado durante uns anos, nunca foi Capitão (Capitão-Tenente), não passei de um simples 1º Marinheiro. :SbSourire:   Por vezes, em jogos de bola, quando era miúdo e a bola era minha é que tinha essa sorte. :yb624:   :yb624:  




> ...Estao todos de parabens sao uma equipa magnifica.


Aqui sim, acertaste! :SbOk:   Somos realmente uma equipa. Tu sabes bem :Coradoeolhos:  
É o Paulo J Simões que é co-proprietário do 'Fumaças', :Coradoeolhos:   Marcos Cavaleiro com as suas iniciativas e sempre pronto para meter mãos a obra, :SbBienvenu1:   José Perpétua o grande culpado das maluqueiras que fazemos :SbClown:  e muitos mais que realmente moram aqui perto e que de uma forma ou de outra também contribuem. :Palmas:   :Pracima:   :Olá:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

José Alves,

Não podia deixar de agradecer pelo excelente desempanho do Fumaças  :Palmas:  que trabalhou e e fez ciumes a todos os que não tem nenhum. :yb620:  

Foi de admirar o trabalho de equipa que todos fizemos :yb677:   chefiados pelo chefe Marcos Cavaleiro que proficionalmente parecia um engenheiro :Olá:  

Foi um prazer conhecer todos os presentes e poder tirar algumas duvidas referentes ao meu novo aquario.

Como prometido, a proximas vez não deixo ninguem passar sede. :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  muita cerveja teremos.

Marco Nunes Carvalho

----------


## Julio Macieira

> .... por acaso, sou filho da Escola (Armada Portuguesa), mas a pesar de ter navegado durante uns anos, nunca foi Capitão (Capitão-Tenente), não passei de um simples 1º Marinheiro.


Também eu filho da escola, também eu.

Estive na Fragata Pereira da Silva  :SbSourire2: 


Que me tenha apercebido, já somos pelo menos 3 os filhos da escola presentes no fórum  :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Branco

Boas pessoal,
Foi uma manha bem passada, da próxima vez temos que combinar na costa 
para arranjarmos o paradão senão vou ter a agua aporta de casa e já não vou precisar do fumaças para a recolha de agua  hehehehehe .
abraço :SbSourire:

----------


## José Alves

> Também eu filho da escola, também eu.
> 
> Estive na Fragata Pereira da Silva ...


 :yb624:  Eu andei a ver o que os malandros faziam nos limites da nossa costa, Nos anos que lá estive (entrei em 82) pertenci a Patrulha Costeira, fiz serviço em dois navios (não barcos, como o Paulo Bravo escreveu... :yb624: ), e também pertenci aos Serviços de Informação do Comando Naval do Continente  :yb665: .
Só poderei dizer que foram as melhores férias da minha vida :Coradoeolhos: . Ainda à dias tive a matar saudades do alto mar. :SbOk5:

----------


## José Alves

Boas,  :Olá:  

Dia 25 (Domingo), vamos colectar água ao Cabo Raso, no sítio do costume (lado direito do Farol, junto à marisqueira), quem quiser comparecer e aproveitar o trabalhito do 'Fumaças', lá estaremos por volta das 11 horas

----------


## João Castelo

Boa noite,

Não preciso de água mas lá estarei para convosco dizer umas larachas.

Trago só aí umas duas ou tres garrafas de litro e meio com água em consideração ao fumaças. :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas 

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  sempre a bombar joao e as suas garrafinhas de 1,5 lá tem que ser mais uma recolha de agua lá estarei

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Boas...

Desta vez vou aproveitar a boleia desse tal "amigo" fumaças...

Contem comigo para vazar um pouco o oceano...  :Whistle:  

Abraços,
Hugo Santos

----------


## José Alves

Boas, João  :Olá:  




> Boa noite,
> 
> Não preciso de água mas lá estarei para convosco dizer umas larachas.
> 
> Trago só aí umas duas ou tres garrafas de litro e meio com água em consideração ao fumaças. 
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> JC


Estou desconfiado,  :yb665:   :yb665:  que essas medidas certas de 1,5 L de água salgada,  :SbPoiss:   :SbPoisson6:   :SbPoisson9:  não será, para por os pés de molho? :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   Pelo que ouvi dizer, colocar os pés numa solução desse tipo, tem propriedades medicinais. :SbBaiserProfilDroit:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas pessoal
Com jeitinho, se o presidente da câmara aí do concelho vir estas fotos, ainda vos vai propor contratos de trabalho para cantoneiros/calceteiros  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Já agora, proponho um nome para o grupo  :Coradoeolhos:  , que tal "Grupo dos Calceteiros Marítimos "  :yb624:   :yb624:  
Cump.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas pessoal
> Com jeitinho, se o presidente da câmara aí do concelho vir estas fotos, ainda vos vai propor contratos de trabalho para cantoneiros/calceteiros     
> Já agora, proponho um nome para o grupo  , que tal "Grupo dos Calceteiros Marítimos "   
> Cump.


Ehehe, o problema é que tinha que pagar muito bem... acho eu de que...  :Admirado:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   Pois foi um trabalho 5 * e árduo!!!  :yb665:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Boas João,

Lá estarei e como prometido algumas :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  

Um abraço e até Sabado

Marco Nunes Carvalho

----------


## José Alves

> Boas João,
> 
> Lá estarei e como prometido algumas   
> 
> Um abraço e até Sabado
> 
> Marco Nunes Carvalho


Marco, não é Sábado mas sim *Domingo 25 ás 11 horas* :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

OK lá estarei na mesma como prometido

----------


## João Castelo

José,

Confesso que também gosto de me molhar um pouco, torna este acto mais radical :yb624:   :yb624:  

Confesso também que me dá um gozo encher as garrafas de litro e meio.

Enfim, cada um tem a sua tara. :yb624:   :yb624:  

Marcos,

Se quiseres podemos ir juntos de Lisboa.

Mas eu se tiver companhia petiscava qualquel coisa lá perto.

Um abraço e VIVÓ FUMAÇAS

JC

----------


## Rui Monge

He he. O pessoal não sabe, mas aquando da ultima visita ao cabo raso foram espiados!!!  :EEK!:  
Agora a sério,  :HaEbouriffe:   eu também lá estive (consegui arranjar boleia), mas como fui mais cedo e tinha um compromisso de familia não pude estar com o pessoal, por isso fui buscar água ao meu sitio habitual. Quando me ia embora, já lá estava a malta toda. Ficam aqui umas fotos:

http://arqueologia.no.sapo.pt/c.JPG
http://arqueologia.no.sapo.pt/c1.JPG
http://arqueologia.no.sapo.pt/c2.JPG
http://arqueologia.no.sapo.pt/c3.JPG


Cumprimentos  :SbOk:

----------


## José Alves

Boas,  :Olá:  




> José,
> 
> Confesso que também gosto de me molhar um pouco, torna este acto mais radical ...


João, acredito perfeitamente. :SbSourire:  Por isso, ter dito ''solução desse tipo, tem propriedades medicinais'', sempre rejuvenescerá algum membro mais dilatado,  :Coradoeolhos:  quem sabe :SbQuestion2:  se de algum acto mais radical. :yb624:   :yb624:  




> He he. O pessoal não sabe, mas aquando da ultima visita ao cabo raso foram espiados!!!


Rui, não foste o único. :SbOk5:  Mas, pelos visto nem os fiscais resolveram embargar a obra. Também pudera, foi tudo feito dentro dos trâmites legais.

Agora, uma coisa gostei.... :yb624: 

http://arqueologia.no.sapo.pt/c.JPG
http://arqueologia.no.sapo.pt/c1.JPG
http://arqueologia.no.sapo.pt/c2.JPG
http://arqueologia.no.sapo.pt/c3.JPG 

Fotos da nossa acção, alojadas em arqueologia. :SbOk:   :SbSourire:  'Xim Xenhor' agora é que o Pedro Azevedo vai dar voltas à cabeça  :HaEbouriffe:   :JmdALEnvers:  por nos querer apelidar de "Grupo dos Calceteiros Marítimos " :yb624:   :yb624:  . O que na realidade se passou, foi um grupo de arqueólogos numa prospecção nos terrenos pré-históricos do Cabo Raso. O seu a seu dono.  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

> Fotos da nossa acção, alojadas em arqueologia.  'Xim Xenhor' agora é que o Pedro Azevedo vai dar voltas à cabeça   por nos querer apelidar de "Grupo dos Calceteiros Marítimos "  . O que na realidade se passou, foi um grupo de arqueólogos numa prospecção nos terrenos pré-históricos do Cabo Raso. O seu a seu dono.


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Bem me parecia. Andavam para aí a inventar a dizer que era este e era aquele. 

Eu? no cabo raso? eu nem sei onde é que fica cabo raso!!!!!


JC

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Bem me parecia. Andavam para aí a inventar a dizer que era este e era aquele. 
> 
> Eu? no cabo raso? eu nem sei onde é que fica cabo raso!!!!!
> 
> 
> JC


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Bem me parecia. Andavam para aí a inventar a dizer que era este e era aquele. 
> 
> Eu? no cabo raso? eu nem sei onde é que fica cabo raso!!!!!
> 
> 
> JC



 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Quem sera esta companheiro elegante :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Só de mim é que não há flagrantes... hehe (apesar da careca, dizer tudo...  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  )  :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb620:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## José Alves

> Quem sera esta companheiro elegante


Marcos, a foto  não é muito perceptiva, :Whistle:   mas penso, ser um arqueólogo-chefe do tal dito grupo de prospecção.  :SbQuestion2:  Mais, como o habito não faz o monge, :Coradoeolhos:   pela estatura anafada e bem disposta (sempre pronto a uma boa iguaria e companhia  :SbBiere5:   :SbPoisson9:   :SbSmileyBisous:   :JmdALEnvers:  ), suponho que seja algum frade ligado a Centro de Arqueologia do Convento do Carmo. :yb624:   :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## José Alves

> Só de mim é que não há flagrantes... hehe (apesar da careca, dizer tudo...    )


José, olha que ate havia alguns. :SbSourire:  Mas pelo menos um ate estava disfarçado, com o seu boné  :Olá:  escuro. Até houve alguém, que comentou, que ele tinha ido para os copos, em vez de ajudar como tinha dito. :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

Boa tarde ilustres calceteiros.

Com tantas e tão boas fotografias voces estão-me a tentar que vá conhecer o cabo raso no proximo domingo.

Se tivermos sorte pode ser que esteja lá esse grupo de arqueologos e o frade chefe e nos paguem um cafézito.

Mas com voces já percebi que não me perco. E já percebi também que são um grupo de boa gente com quem é agradável estar.

É com alegria que abdico da minha familia para convosco estar um pouco.

Com esta brincadeira do fumaças foi dado oportunidade a que algumas pessoas se juntassem a outras que já se juntavam habitualmente para brincarmos um pouco e mentirmos também relativamente aos aditivos que metemos no aquario, confirmarmos que temos um peixe que devora apitasias chegando a comer 5 em 10 minutos, que temos um escumador artilhado, que a água do nosso aquario não evapora, que só com kalk  mantemos ca a 450 , mg a 1200 e kh a 9 , etc. etc.

Pela minha parte, obrigado,

JC

----------


## José Alves

Boas,  :Olá:  

Derivado a alteração do horário (adianta 1 hora/horário de Verão) na madrugada de Domingo e para não haver desencontros a hora combinada mantém-se para as 11 horas (já na hora de verão) de Domingo dia 25.

----------


## Nuno Branco

Boas,
Amanha la estarei para mais uma recolha do liquido precioso .
Abraço  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

> José,
> 
> Marcos,
> 
> Se quiseres podemos ir juntos de Lisboa.
> 
> Mas eu se tiver companhia petiscava qualquel coisa lá perto.
> 
> Um abraço e VIVÓ FUMAÇAS
> ...


João Fernando,

Eu vivo perto de Santos e desta vez vou com o meu carro Golf. Se ainda quizeres boleia liga-me para 966437969. Vou sair de casa pelas 10:15 o mais tardar.

Já Agora gostaria de saber que peixe é esse que tu tens que come 5 apitásias em 10 minutos.  :yb665:   :Palmas:  Eu já tentei matar as minhas de várias maneiras mas logo tenho elas de volta. :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

Não me esqueci e lá terei algumas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## João Castelo

Ora boas noites,

Deram-me uma mocada no carro o que me fez chegar atrasado.

Já não cheguei a tempo de ver o fumaças a funcionar.

Mas ainda apanhei  pessoal no local do crime. Estivemos mais um pouco e testemunhei que na aquarofilia existem dois momentos fortes:

- Quando fazemos evoluir os nossos aquários.
- Quando fortalecemos as relações com os outros companheiros.

Existe gente muito boa neste hobby e muitas vezes não se consegue " juntar a maralha ".

Desta vez foi possível juntarmo-nos.

Foi uma boa tarde.

A todos os presentes quero aqradecer a tarde que me foi  porporcionada. 

Apenas faltaram uma palmadinhas  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2: 

JC

----------


## José Alves

Olá, Boas  :Olá:  

Hoje, mais uma vez, o nosso (digo, nosso porque tem sido de todos) 'Fumaças' desempenhou o seu trabalho em grande estilo. Para alem da sua fumaça, despachou mais de dez membros (vasilhame, compreenda-se... :yb624: )  em pouco mais de 30 minutos (mais de 1500/l) sem muito esforço. :Coradoeolhos: 
Para verdade, o nosso amigo Marco Carvalho, cumpriu com o prometido, aliviou as gargantas secas, com seus aditivos com aminoácidos de cevada (comprienda-se cervejas :Whistle: )
Mais uma vez, aqui fica, umas fotos para prova disso. :JmdALEnvers:   :SbSourire24:   :SbSmileyBisous:  


Aqui poderemos ver, alguns dos membros e com o respectivo vasilhame.



Nas fotos acima, temos. o que é por demais confirmado. Não haverá outra pessoa que tenha mais habilidade e subtileza em segurar a ponta da mangueira, que o nosso amigo Marcos Cavaleiro. :Whistle:  


Marco Madeira na prospecção da qualidade da poça de estração. :Coradoeolhos:  


Por encrivel que pareça, o Marco estava a comunicar por sinalética com o operador do 'Fumaças'  (tradução: podes encher, nível esta por aqui :Pracima: )


Bem, enquanto o nosso 'Fumaças' ia cumprindo com a sua obrigação, outos iam pondo a conversa em dia, era aminoácidos para aqui, escumadores para aquolá, tretas dali, alguma verdade de aquolá, mas todos esperando do precioso liquido que muito esta em voga....água pura do mar para os nossos aquários.....e de borla... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Resta dizer, que para alguns a diversão só acabou por volta das 19 horas depois da visita a alguns aquários, tascas, cafés e bem regados e comidos.

Continuação, nos próximos capitulos..... :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Lourenço

Foi mais um momento só possivel com os participantes deste forum,realmente há pessoas aqui (eu penso ke na totalidade pelo menos nos ke conheci desde ke aki me inscrevi)mesmo cinco estrelas .uma abraço a todos os que proprocionam momento de pura amizade .È como o joão disse foi um dia em cheio  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .
Um abraço João

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Vejo que o fumaças trabalhou que se fartou!!!  :Palmas:  

Infelismente, para as minhas costas e para a minha mulher (que na sua boa vontade foi para me ajudar) que apanhou um grande banho  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  , apenas consegui chegar ao cabo raso às 13h00 e já não vi viva alma....  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

Pode ser que para a próxima...  :yb663:  

Seja como for, é de louvar a boa vontade do José Alves e do Marcos...  :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## José Alves

> Boas...
> 
> ...Seja como for, é de louvar a boa vontade do José Alves e do Marcos...


E do Paulo J. Simões, porque é ele juntamente comigo, co-proprietário do 'Fumaças'.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá, Boas  
> 
> 
> 
> Nas fotos acima, temos. o que é por demais confirmado. Não haverá outra pessoa que tenha mais habilidade e subtileza em segurar a ponta da mangueira, que o nosso amigo Marcos Cavaleiro.


Pois e alves como se ve na foto muitos com as maos nos bolsos tb :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas pessoal  :Olá:  

pois é mais um domingo bem passado como sempre mas difrente desta vez o nosso amigo marco carvalho levou umas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  fresquinhas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  só la faltava as batatinhas e mais uma vez se ve o marcos a segurar a mangueira  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  alias ele gosta é mesmo da mangueira fica todo contente quando a tem na mao  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  pois é amigo joao no perlongamento ouve as ditas batatitas pois só faltou mesmo as palmadinhas mas isso fica para uma prossima opertunidade  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

abraços a todos os presentes  :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> boas pessoal  
> 
> ..faltou mesmo as palmadinhas mas isso fica para uma prossima opertunidade    
> 
> abraços a todos os presentes


.
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  no cabo raso tb a palmadinhas paulo :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> E do Paulo J. Simões, porque é ele juntamente comigo, co-proprietário do 'Fumaças'.


Peço desculpa ao Paulo J. Simões!Realmente... :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

> .
>     no cabo raso tb a palmadinhas paulo


boas marcos  :Olá:  

nem as batatitas imagina as palmaditas as ditas só com a maré cheia e ao cair do sol apanha-se melhor  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


abraços  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

> Peço desculpa ao Paulo J. Simões!Realmente...


boas josé  :Olá:  

na boa não ligo a isso gosto de passar por Despercebido  :Coradoeolhos:  o boss é o meu amigo alves  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> boas josé  
> 
> na boa não ligo a isso gosto de passar por Despercebido  o boss é o meu amigo alves


É necessário é estar e fazer...  :Wink:   :tutasla:

----------


## José Alves

Olá, Boas  :Olá:  

Quem estiver interessado, Domingo dia 1, vamos colectar água ao sitio do costume (Cabo Raso), estaremos lá por volta das 16.30 horas.

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas alves  :Pracima:  

lá estaremos mas sem  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  desta vez  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

abraços

----------


## José Alves

> boas alves  
> 
> lá estaremos mas sem    desta vez    
> 
> abraços


Pois é Paulo, desta vez é de tarde. :JmdALEnvers:   Lá vamos fazer a volta domingueiro e claro levamos companhia para não nos encharcamos, :SbSmileyBisous:   assim não nos deixam aventurarmos a  encher demais os reservatórios :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Castelo

Boas noites  :yb677:  

Amanhã lá estarei com a minha mulher para a recolha do precioso liquido que o fumaças nos oferece.

Vamos considerar que este fim de semana vai ser para depurar :Coradoeolhos:  

Ah, é verdade, só se pode falar de peixes.

um abraço,

JC

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas joao  :Olá:  

é claro que só se fala de peixes é obvio não sabemos falar de outras coisas já a rapariga do café aqui perto da minha casa o diz  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


abraços

----------


## João Castelo

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


 :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## José Alves

Boas,  :Olá:  

Não sei se vão acreditar nas imagens (por ser dia 1 de Abril), mas mais uma vez, o 'Fumaças' entrou em acção. :yb677: 
Desta vez, tivemos a companhia das nossas companheiras: :SbBaiserProfilDroit:   :Palmas:   :Coradoeolhos:  (como sempre são discretas, também com o 'Fumaças' nem era preciso ajuda  :SbSmileyBisous:   :JmdALEnvers: ), lá vai a *Poll* com a opção _"Gosta disto tanto como eu, apoia-me em tudo."_ passar para 53%  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Bem, passemos ás imagem de registo de mais uma horas bem passadas. :Coradoeolhos:  

Aqui poderemos ver o respectivo farol e zona da colecta.



Como poderemos ver, bem-dispostas. Ou apreciando o nosso desempenho no enchimento do vasilhame ou pondo a conversa em dia.  :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:  



Aspecto geral... :yb665:  


Bem, esta foto não é bem o que parece.  :yb624:   :yb624:  É que o nosso amigo João Castelo, tinha acabado de ver um polvo e vai disto, ia lhe dando uma chapada  :SbRequin2:   :EEK!:  (método de captura, utilizada pelo nosso amigo João :Coradoeolhos: ), prontamente eu e o Paulo travamos o ímpeto de tal agressividade.  :JmdALEnvers:   :SbSalut:  



Para finalizar, esta foto fala por si (há vícios que nunca se perdem  :yb624: ), e de louvar a preciosa ajuda de estar a segurar a parede para que o vício seja mais agradável.  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSmileyBisous:   :JmdALEnvers:   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas,  
> 
> 
> Aqui as nossas esposas recolhidas do frio dentro doa carros , qua ainda nao sao malucas ao ponto de tarem a gelar para apanhar agua 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqui pois é alves a vicios que nao se perdem mesmo


Hoje com muita pena nossa o nosso companheiro joao castelo nao foi ao petisco ou sera que ficou com medo do ultimo :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

Boas pessoal :Olá:  

Pois é mais um dia de recolha do precioso liquido  :Pracima:  desta vez diferente de todas as outras todos ou quase todos com as marias :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   pois é verdade grande Alves tivemos mesmo que agarrar o nosso amigo castelo porque ele já não pode ver um polvo que quer logo dar umas palmadas ops chapadas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  isso já não é defeito é feitio  :SbSourire2:  claro como não poderia faltar lá temos o nosso amigo marcos a segurar na mangueira alias eu acho que se ele falta um dia de serviço o fumaças já nem quer trabalhar  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  mas o que importa mesmo é o convívio que é sempre muito agradável  :SbOk:  


abraços a todos

----------


## João Castelo

Esta colecta , ou pelo menos as suas memórias, tem uma particularidade em relação às outras.

É que desta vez o fotografo foi fotografado e até chega a ser fotogénico.

Relativamente aquele assunto da mangueira, pensava uma coisa diferente mas tenho observado e parece-me que é só vicio. Antes assim.

Um abraço e obrigado ao fumaças.

JC

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi 
será que este fim de semana o fumaças vai trabalhar?
tenho que ir buscar 150l de agua e acartala a mao deve ser complicado

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas cesar  :Olá:  

não está pervisto colocar o fumaças a trabalhar este fim de semana mas se der para aguentares mais uma semanita na boa estaremos por lá mas se ouver alguma alteração será dito aqui  :SbOk:  

abraços

----------


## João Lourenço

Paulo na procima podia-se combinar qualquer coisa nem que seja uma colecta de  berbigões em Massamá com batatinhas fritas e uma loiras frescas.J.L. :yb665:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi entao terá que ser á mao pois tem que ser mesmo este fim de semana pois ja tenho 100l dentro do aqua e faltam mais os cerca de 200l para poder fazer a troca total dos vivos
já arranjei mais trez jericans de 25l cada ,no total vao ser 210l (a lá mano) :yb620:   quem sabe nesse fim de semana tambem lá estarei para trazer a agua das tpas ,que já me dará para uns dois meses

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Cesar,

Uma vez que tem de ser á mao, sugiro que vás um pouco mais á frente pois tens uma pequena praia de pedras onde eu custumo ir. é logo a seguir á marisqueira. 

De quem está no cabo raso é a 100metros em direcção a Cascais.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi marco
conheço muito bem pois é um dos locais favoritos para a pesca,o problema é que o carro ainda fica a uns 50metros dessa praia :yb620:   :yb620:  o ideal seria por a mala do carro dentro de agua :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Não sejas preguiçoso César!!! Vai mais é acartar a água que faz bem à alma. Devo dizer-te que nunca usei um "fumaças" e trago sempre entre 120 e 160 litros de água... não custa nada! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Este fds não vou porque ainda tenho água do anterior, senão até carregava essa enormidade!!!! :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José Alves

Olá, Boas  :Olá:  

Quem estiver interessado, Domingo dia 22, vamos colectar água ao sitio do costume (Cabo Raso), estaremos lá por volta das 11.00 horas.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Alves
Amanha sempre temos as gambas e as cervejas para o descanço do fumaças? :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

Boas tardes,

A minha amiga Erika acabou de confirmar que paga a primeira rodada.

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas tardes,
> 
> A minha amiga Erika acabou de confirmar que paga a primeira rodada.
> 
>     
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> JC


Ainda bem so falta entao as gambas, a quem cabe levar ou pagar as gambas castelo es tu :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Vamos lá a ver, vamos lá a ver.

Hoje vou dar cabo de uns grandas  caracóis. Se sobrar algum dinheirito pode ser que dê para ajudar a pagar as gambas. :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

 :SbSourire2:  

JC

----------


## José Alves

> Ainda bem so falta entao as gambas, a quem cabe levar ou pagar as gambas castelo es tu


Pois é Marcos! Já que levantaste a lebre, podes tu pagar (e levar) as ditas cujas. Eu e o Paulo já levamos a bebida para o 'Fumaças'. :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Pelo que vejo so somos 4 amanha, 4 gambas devem xegar ou axas poucos? :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Marcos se não te emportas tb lá estarei para mais uns litros :yb665:   :yb665:  

Como na ultima vez levarei algumas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   e aperitivos :SbSourire:

----------


## João Magano

:Olá: ,

Se não se importarem que vá mais um preguiçoso, amanhã lá estarei para trazer 170l.

 :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Marco e Joao
Sao sempre bem vindos :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Contem comigo também...  :SbOk3:

----------


## José Alves

> Pelo que vejo so somos 4 amanha, 4 gambas devem xegar ou axas poucos?


Marcos....puxa esta cá um somítico :yb665:  .  Gambas só levas 4... :yb620:  bem, já sei, duas são para mim :Coradoeolhos:  ....visto teres sempre as mãos ocupadas com a ponta da mangueira.... :yb624:   :yb624:  não estas a pensar que alguém te vai descascar e meter-te na boca......xiiiiiii...isso já é vícios a mais... :EEK!:   :SbBaiserProfilDroit:   :SbSmileyBisous:   :JmdALEnvers:  


Bem..quanto aos restantes amigos...todos...serão bem vindos :SbOk:   :SbOk:  ...e o 'Fumaças' tentara desempenhar a função para o qual foi adquirido....e a mais, não é obrigado.... :SbSourire:

----------


## José Alves

> Boas Marco e Joao
> Sao sempre bem vindos


Depreendo, pela tua afirmação.....que não te importaras de segurar a mangueira mais uns minutinhos.. (mais tempo, mais prazer... :yb624:  ).Bem, no que me toca e ao Paulo (co-proprietários do 'Fumaças'),...lá estaremos...quer quiser aproveite. :SbOk5:

----------


## João Castelo

Boa noite,

O FUMAÇAS é um trabalhador inigualável. Hoje, tirou alguns milhares de litros de água sem reclamar rigorosamente nada. Caladinho e sempre a trabalhar. :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Hoje só faltou o sistema de senhas para tudo estar na perfeição. :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Quem lá esteve sabe que fui levar a minha amiga Erika ao aeroporto pois foi dia de regressar ao seu País.     :yb620:   :yb620:  

A Erika pediu-me que agradecesse a todos a forma como foi recebida e elogiou a atitude que mantivermos enquanto estivémos juntos. :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:  

Só não percebi foi porque me perguntou várias vezes se o Marcos Cavaleiro voltava ou não. :yb665:   :yb665:  

Bem, intrigas à parte, um abraço,

JC

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boa noite,
> 
> O FUMAÇAS é um trabalhador inigualável. Hoje, tirou alguns milhares de litros de água sem reclamar rigorosamente nada. Caladinho e sempre a trabalhar.  
> 
> Hoje só faltou o sistema de senhas para tudo estar na perfeição.  
> 
> Quem lá esteve sabe que fui levar a minha amiga Erika ao aeroporto pois foi dia de regressar ao seu País.      
> 
> A Erika pediu-me que agradecesse a todos a forma como foi recebida e elogiou a atitude que mantivermos enquanto estivémos juntos.  
> ...


Boas Joao
Depois da Erika de ver a segurar na mangueira com tanta perfeiçao secalhar pensou como seria ela entre as minhas maos nao........ :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  pq como viste hoje mais uns tentaram fazer o serviço mas bem feito e dito pela Erika que te tenho como testemunha so eu é que sei :SbOk5:

----------


## João Castelo

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  



Um abraço  :Olá:  

JC

----------


## João Magano

Quero agradecer ao Fumaças e a Erika pelo belo desempenho que ambos tiveram, cada um a seu modo.

 :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  .

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Caros companheiros,

Alguem sabe quando é que o Fumaças volta a entrar em acção?

Já precisso de alguns litros :yb665:

----------


## António A Silva

Olá a todos, também posso conhecer o fumaças  :yb677:   please :yb665:  
é só dizerem onde e quando  :SbOk:

----------


## João Castelo

O Grande fumaças tem andado desaparecido.

Mas tenho saudades dele. Dele e dos bons momentos que passámos juntos todos nós.

JC

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Eu não pude esperar mais pelo Fumaças e fui só ao Cabo Raso, domingo 3 JUN :Icon Cry:  

Por sorte quando lá cheguei tinha o Fumaças na Marisqueira de Oeiras a encher um deposito de 1000 Litros :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Palavra pucha palavra lá enchi 200Lts do precioso liquido da nossa costa. :yb665:  

Para quem gosta de Marisco posso dizer que a marisqueira de Oeiras é muito boa e tem 4 tanques com marisco vivo, dos quais o cliente chega, escolhe o que quere e pouco depois tem o marisco já preparado no prato. Para quem não gosta de esperar pode sempre pedir uma imperial e esta vem acompanhada de uns camarões cosidos. :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  é barato e simpatico :SbOk:  


Claro posso dizer que tenho muitas saudades do Fumaças. José Alves estás de férias :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

O fumaças trocou de dono  :SbSourire2:  agora sou eu o novo dono ,devido a vir a precisar de encher o meu novo aquario com 1000L comprei o Fumaças ao amigo José Alves. :SbOk:  
Mas vou tentar continuar o trabalho do seu antigo dono ajudando o pessoal a encher os seu bidons.
Em breve direi qual é o dia que vou buscar agua e assim quem quiser também lá pode aparecer. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## António A Silva

3 vivas ao grande fumaças e ao seu novo dono ip ip urra ip ip urra ip ip urra :yb624:

----------


## José Alves

> Oi pessoal.
> 
> O fumaças trocou de dono  agora sou eu o novo dono ,devido a vir a precisar de encher o meu novo aquario com 1000L comprei o Fumaças ao amigo José Alves. 
> Mas vou tentar continuar o trabalho do seu antigo dono ajudando o pessoal a encher os seu bidons.
> Em breve direi qual é o dia que vou buscar agua e assim quem quiser também lá pode aparecer. 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Boas, Rogério  :Olá:  

Bem a verdade é para ser dita e como tal o Fumaças não era só meu mas sim também do Paulo J. Simões.
Suponho e tenho quase a certeza que o Fumaças continuara a desempenhar o seu papel na integra (quer social quer logístico), com o seu novo proprietário. :SbOk: 
Rogério, haja muita agua no mar...com o Fumaças ela não faltara nos nossos aquários... :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Rogério,

Aí sei que o fumaças será bem tratado.

Um abraço e até um dia destes.

JC

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Chegou o dia D.
Estarei no Domingo no cabo raso do lado direito do farol na companhia do fumaças e dos amigos Luis Carrilho e Nuno Branco para recolher agua para o meu novo sistema. :SbOk:  
Quem quiser aparecer para encher os seus bitons e também dar uma ajuda a emprestar alguns seus bidons ,porque os que tenho não devem chegar aos 600L que vou precisar já que tenho aqui por volta dos 300L.

A hora deve ser entre as 9:00 e as 10:00 que devo lá chegar ,tudo depede se alguem dá minha parte se deixar dormir.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pesoal.

Estava a pensar ir apanhar agua no Sábado entre as 11:30 e 12:00 alguem sabes como esta a maré a essa hora.

E se realmente vai chuver amanha como disseram na radio. :Icon Cry:  



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Filipe Silva

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeral.jsp

http://www.hidrografico.pt/wwwbd/Mar...rincipais.asp#


 :SbSalut:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Boas Rogerio,

Só hoje vi a tua mensagem mas posso dizer que estive este Domingo no Guincho a carregar 180 Lts do preciosso Ouro Liquido. Bem cansado fiquei de carregar tantos bidoes :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

Fico a aguardar proxima recolha

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

No proximo Domingo vou apanhar agua ao cabo raso ,quem quiser aparecer para encher os seus bidons será bemvindo. :SbOk:  

Devo lá chegar entre as 10:00 e as 10:30.

Alguem podia me dizer a que horas é a baixa mar. :Admirado:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rui Loureiro

ola ROGERIO 
a baixa-maré é as 11.40
um abraço RUI LOUREIRO

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

No proximo Domingo dia 30 vou apanhar agua ao cabo raso ,quem quiser aparecer para encher os seus bidons será bemvindo.  :SbOk:  

Devo lá chegar entre as 10:00 e as 10:15.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

penso que vais ter um companheiro... pois no domingo queria encher o meu aquario.................

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola rogerio.
obrigado por teres enprestado a maquina para a recolha no portinho da arrabida.
neste momento estou servido de agua, mas podem contar com a minha presenca :SbSourire2:  , sempre trago 30 ou 40 litrinhos
abraco :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Oi pessoal.
> 
> No proximo Domingo dia 30 vou apanhar agua ao cabo raso ,quem quiser aparecer para encher os seus bidons será bemvindo.  
> 
> Devo lá chegar entre as 10:00 e as 10:15.
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Rogério,

Eu gostava de ir pois o meu aqua está farto de levar água sintética só que não sei do local, conseguias enviar-me uma posição usando o google earth?

um abraço,

----------


## Cesar Pinto

MIGUEL
e muito facil é o unico farol que existe a meio da reta do guincho,quando estiveres de frente para o farol tens duas estradas vais para o lado direito e das de caras com o pessoal

----------


## Cesar Pinto

CR2.jpg
aqui está

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Rogério,

Lá estarei

----------


## Ingo Barao

bem... vou ter de trabalhar hoje a noite, amanha e domingo :Icon Cry:   :Prabaixo:   :Icon Cry:   :Prabaixo:   :yb620:   :yb620:  
nao vou poder ir a apanha... 
 :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Oi pessoal.
> 
> No proximo Domingo dia 30 vou apanhar agua ao cabo raso ,quem quiser aparecer para encher os seus bidons será bemvindo.  
> 
> Devo lá chegar entre as 10:00 e as 10:15.
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Rogério obrigado, as minhas desculpas por ter desaparecido, foi mesmo a tempo, cheguei atrasado ao almoço apenas por 2 minutos  :yb665:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Miguel.

Eu é que peço desculpa por ter feito esperar a ti e ao Marco e mas alguem que cansou se de esperar por mim a hora marcada ,mas deitei-me as 6:30 já estou velho para andar a abanar o capacete. :SbSourire2:  

Para o proximo mês aviso outra vez ok e espero não chegar atrasado outra vez. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Rogério,

De maneira nenhum tens de pedir desculpas.

O importante é que apareceste e mais uma vez o fumaças fez fumo :Palmas:   :yb677:   :SbOk3:  

Eu posso dizer que estes 195 Lts vieram bem a cailhar.

Muito Obrigado

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

Em nome do Rogerio, visto ele não ter internet a funcionar, avisam-se os interessados que o famoso fumaças vai novamente entrar em acção dia 27/10/2007 (sabado) por volta das 10:30.

Levem boa disposição.


João Ramos

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

No dia 25 por volta das 10:30 vou estar outra vez no cabo para recolher agua .quem precisar de agua pode lá aparecer. :SbOk:  

Ps: alguem podia me dizer as mares para esse dia.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Melo Ribeiro



----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Rogério...

Aqui ficam as marés para Domingo 25:

Dom 25-Nov-2007 08:32 - 0,47 m Baixa-mar
Dom 25-Nov-2007 14:47 - 3,58 m Preia-mar
Dom 25-Nov-2007 20:49 - 0,59 m Baixa-mar

Um abraço...

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

> Boas, Rogério...
> 
> Aqui ficam as marés para Domingo 25:
> 
> Dom 25-Nov-2007 08:32 - 0,47 m Baixa-mar
> Dom 25-Nov-2007 14:47 - 3,58 m Preia-mar
> Dom 25-Nov-2007 20:49 - 0,59 m Baixa-mar
> 
> Um abraço...


Curioso, como alguêm se permite "corrigir" a tabela de marés do Porto de Lisboa, que como se sabe dá uma margem de 15/20 minutos nas estações maritimas em redor de Lisboa.

Tenho cédula maritima passada pela capitania do Porto de Cascais, e duas outras internacionais e, nunca vi um dia ter apenas uma situação de preia-mar!

Enfim!
Tentativa de protagonismo.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

EDITADO:

Boas...

Claramente houve da minha parte um engano, na questão das marés... Que coloquei, fazendo-o pois não existiam respostas! No entanto fica o link para o instituto hidrográfico para que não hajam enganos! 

http://ih-net-www.hidrografico.pt/Id...rincipais.aspx

Sr. Melo, peço-lhe que guarde qualquer tipo de comentário no que respeite à minha pessoa, ou a atitudes que eu tenha, pois eu sempre me abstive de os fazer à sua conduta, que não quero comentar.
Obrigado desde já.  :Cool:  

Editado: Quero apenas referir que apenas respondi, pois no local em que li o tópico, por ter um filtro de conteúdos não consegui ver a tabela que supostamente fora colocada (agora num outro local, já a vejo)! O que não invalida a questão que expresso acima, sendo que de forma alguma julgo ter errado ou feito algo repreensível. Nunca tratei nenhum membro de forma errada, tendo sempre procurado de forma educada e cordial dirigir-me a todos sem excepção, julgando (na minha modesta opinião) não ser necessário e até ofensivo a maneira como se expressou em relação a mim, determinado membro. Dessa forma, apenas me resta ignorar e continuar a ajudar quem necessitar. Aos que posso ter incomodado com o post, as minhas sinceras desculpas.

Um abraço a todos.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

> EDITADO:
> 
> 
> Editado: Quero apenas referir que apenas respondi, pois no local em que li o tópico, por ter um filtro de conteúdos não consegui ver a tabela que supostamente fora colocada (agora num outro local, já a vejo)! 
> 
> Um abraço a todos.


Este facto já é para mim uma explicação dos factos.
Assunto encerrado.
Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Oi pessoal.
> 
> No dia 25 por volta das 10:30 vou estar outra vez no cabo para recolher agua .quem precisar de agua pode lá aparecer. 
> 
> Ps: alguem podia me dizer as mares para esse dia.
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


  :Olá:  Rogerio
 A mare vai estar baixa vais na mesma às 10:30?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pedro.

Sim vou la estar a hora marcada ja que queria apanhar bicharada para colocar no meu aquario e so consigo com a maré baixa. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## João Castelo

mais um para Domingo , dia 25.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

Aviso que já sabia de antemao que o Joao Castelo ìa, pois o stock de garrafas de 1.5 lt em Lisboa esgotou na quarta feira.

----------


## João Castelo

> Aviso que já sabia de antemao que o Joao Castelo ìa, pois o stock de garrafas de 1.5 lt em Lisboa esgotou na quarta feira.


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Estou mesmo mal visto com as minhas garrafinhas de 1,5 l.

Belas recolhas que se fazem com elas.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas pessoal

para quando uma nova colecta no cabo raso?

posso juntar mais uns bidons?

abraços

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Amanha la estarei de novo no cabo raso para mais uma recolha de agua.
Vou la estar por volta das 10:30 posso ser que é desta que apanho uns bichos para o meu aquario.

Vai também o amigo Joaquim Galinhas para trazer uns poucos garrafoes de 5L para o seu novo aquario. :SbSourire2:  


Nota: Eu não sei ver bem isto das mares ,penso que esta cheia as 13:43 será isso. :Admirado:  
Sab 08-Dez-2007 01:23 3,13 Preia-mar 
Sab 08-Dez-2007 07:31 1,06 Baixa-mar 
Sab 08-Dez-2007 13:43 3,03 Preia-mar 
Sab 08-Dez-2007 19:43 1,05 Baixa-mar 

Link: http://ih-net-www.hidrografico.pt/Id...rincipais.aspx

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Olá Rogério. E como dizes.Está cheia às 13h43m

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Estou mesmo a precisar de fazer uma TPA já á 3 meses que não faço por isso vou o proximo Sabado ao Cabo Raso fazer uma recolha.

Vou lá estar por volta das 10:00 a 10:20. :SbOk:  


Sab, 2008-06-07 05:02 +0100 3.25 Preia-mar 
Sab, 2008-06-07 10:56 +0100 0.92 Baixa-mar 
Sab, 2008-06-07 17:20 +0100 3.50 Preia-mar 
Sab, 2008-06-07 23:41 +0100 0.77 Baixa-mar 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Boas Rogério,

Em principio lá estarei.

Um abraço

----------


## Paulo Leal

Vai haver  :Smile: 

Podem contar comigo....

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

No proximo Sabado vou estar no cabo raso com o fumaças quem quiser aparecer ja sabe. :SbOk:  

Devo chegar lá por volta das 9:30 e 10:00


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Jose Santos

Viva Rogerio,

Se poder apareço.

Abraço

JS

----------


## João Castelo

Sem fumaças ( ou com fumaças  :SbSourire2:  ) estava a pensar amanhã ir colectar água ao cabo raso por volta das 90,30 h/ 10h.
Tenho companhia ?

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Paulo Leal

Bom dia

Temos alguma recolha agendada?

O meu aquario esta a precisar tanto  :Smile: 

Um abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Paulo.

Eu e o Joaquim Galinhas vamos estar no *Sábado* no *Cabo Raso* por volta das *10h* com o fumaças se trabalhar  :yb665:  é que vou o desmontar esta 6º feira para limpeza porque ultimamente não tem trabalhado a 100% devido a não sofrer qualquer manutenção da minha parte. :SbSourire2:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Paulo Leal

Maravilha  :yb663:  
Nem que chova eu vou faltar  :SbSourire24:  
podem contar com a minha companhia  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Jose Santos

Opah mesmo em boa altura.

Conta comigo

JS

----------


## Paulo Leal

:Olá:  Boas a todos..

Bem a minha agua ja acabou  :Icon Cry:  
Alguem tem alguma recolha programada, que de para ir mais um ?

Um abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros.

Hoje de manha o fumaças daqui do deserto teve de socorrer uns mariços que tinham uma bomba OR3500 para retirar 1500L de agua se não fosse eu ter indo também estam lá até amanha. :SbSourire2:  

E quando mandaram a bomba para a agua soltou-se uma peça da mesma e o Nuno teve de ir ao banho  :yb624:  com este frio  :Icon Cry:  ,mas com muita sorte lá conseguio. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério.  :SbSourire:

----------

